# ...bin dann mal mit von der partie ! ;-)



## DouglasH (27 Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich hiermit kurz vorstellen und allen hier schöne pfingsttage wünschen ! ich bin niemand der hier etwas posten wird - aber gerne dankend eure bilder etc kommentiert und natürlich auch beurteilt bzw sich für eure klasse arbeit hier freudig bedankt !!!
nun würde ich sagen, das sollte zur vorstellung reichen...
eine schöne zeit wünscht:
DouglasH.


----------



## CelebFan28 (27 Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Dir auch schöne Pfingsten und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## General (27 Mai 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------

